# MAC - Cremeblend Blushes - March 2011



## Susanne (Feb 10, 2011)

Place all your *Cremeblend Blushes* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels *- if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Cremeblend Blushes Discussion *for the latest spicy dish:  

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/172563/mac-cremeblend-blush-discussion


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 24, 2011)

*MAC - Cremeblend Blush Swatches - March 2011*







  	Ladyblush Old Formulation (left), New Formulation (right)



  	Brit Wit Old Formulation (left), New Formulation (right)



  	Brit Wit (old & new), Ladyblush (old & new), Posey



  	So Sweet So Easy, Something Special, Tea Petal


  	More Photos here
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tea Petal and Posey 

 

  Posey and Tea Petal 

 Posey(left), Notable(top, right), Tea Petal(bottom, right)


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2011)

Something Special - very pretty light slight pink peach


----------



## RayannaBanana (Mar 7, 2011)

Something Special


----------



## nunu (Apr 6, 2011)

MAC Brit Wit Cremeblend   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Brit Wit swatched next to Select Moisturecover concealer nw30


----------

